# Spilo's Home Makeover



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Completely redid his tank yesterday, changing it from:

Back- Painted black to painted blue.

Substrate- Black sand to white gravel.

He has gone from deep charcoal color with very little yellow to silver with bright yellow.
He's also WAY more active than before.



















Here's him responding to a 'puppet show.'
He's way less aggressive toward the puppet than before, but I'm suspecting that will be very temporary as he adopts his new setup as "home."


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

looks good. BUT

WE WANNA SEE YOUR FLIPPIN BASEMENT!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lol... I posted a video of the theater room in AQHU awhile back, but the video came out so crappy I didn't publicize it much.
It comes out way too dark with my little crappy camera... doesn't do it justice at all.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

so pics then? not vid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks nice, the fake corrals would be the icing on the cake, lol.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

When you mentioned your going for a sky blue background i honestly thought it wasn't going to look that good. Glad to see you stuck to your guns because it looks great! The white gravel compliments it really well.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Weird looking theatre room!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's awesome! The puppet actually works! Sweet man


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Smoke said:


> That's awesome! The puppet actually works! Sweet man


Thanks everybody... yeah, it's something different, that's for sure.

Before the makeover he would hit the glass HARD going after the puppet... 
He's in shock from the change... after he 're-settles' into his "new" home he will almost certainly be hitting the puppet hard again, at which point I'll shoot another vid.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

looks nice men


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That was funny (the puppet stuff)...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

neat makeover. looks just like a lfs sw tank now. you might get bored of it very quickly.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> neat makeover. looks just like a lfs sw tank now. you might get bored of it very quickly.


Yeah, I might.
However, what really got boring was having a charcoal grey spilo sitting in the back of a dark tank, not doing anything all day.
At least now he's active.









I've already thought of the next tank theme... "Military!"

Do a camo paint job on the back and place expired rounds on the substrate...?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking sweet, Dave!...you know, I've always been a gravel guy because aerobic bacteria (beneficial bacteria) colonize there but I've always used black gravel...but I'm starting to think now to switch to white and/or lighter gravel...It seems to bring the piranha's colors out more...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey pman do you think he'd react the same way with the puppet in the water? That might be pretty sick if he attacks it!


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL nice! love the puppet show.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

do u have a before pic? how many inches is the spilo?


----------

